# Diarrhea and exercise...



## rarr (Nov 2, 2003)

I was just wondering, does anyone get D after they exercise? esp. if they do core strengthening exercises like crunches and so on?I've been trying to get back into exercising and it seems to be making things worse?!


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

Exercise doesn't effect me either way except to be me feel better, but I just do cardio 30 minutes, early a.m. before work. I would really like a good exercise besides crunches ('cuz I just don't like doing them) for the abdomen. It sticks out like a basket ball.I have IBS-D.


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

I swim 3 mornings a week..and even though mornings can be bad, I have never in 10 years had to jump out of the pool (I lap swim)But, sometimes taking a walk, I can get things worked up...my husband and I go after dinner, and we take a route by a park with restroom. Usually I'm OK.But, I don't do specific strength exercises, so don't know about that.I'd ask your doctor if there is any reason that type of exercise would get your GI tract irritated..It is anaerobic as compared to aerobic exercise (like swimming and "cardio" things...sustained, rhythmic type exercise)Jeanne


----------



## chihuahua_girl (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi,Lately I have been running more, and occasionally after a long run, I will get massive D (i take lotronex, and very rarely do I get watery D, normally its just loose)Prior to lotronex, I was more into lifting weights, and there were many times where I was thankful for my home gym, but cursed the 2 flights of stairs to the bathroom. I wouldn't say everytime, but maybe 1-2x mo?Even though exercise and crunches especially made my IBS-D worse, I tried my best and stuck too it. I felt that the exercise did help relieve my symptoms and also made the IBS-D bloat a lot less noticable.


----------



## JamesK (Jan 10, 2005)

I exercise most mornings (bar Sunday) doing some reasonable cardio (45mins x-trainer) and weights (45mins 3 times a week). I usually train first thing in the morning 6am-8am, and while I suffer from IBS-D, I never seem to have a problem while training.Sometimes before the gym I'm D, sometimes after, and sometimes (just to confuse matters there are no real symptoms).The only constant seems to be that during the exercise session I always seem ok.I was wondering if anyone else had a similar experience?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I wouldn't have dared going to a gym when the D was active; but it has only been in the last couple of years that I have not had bad gas during exertions. Even just walking the dog could stir things up. (There were a couple of times during Tai Chi that I could have crawled into a crack, during some of those deep bends...)Now it is no problem.


----------



## Frank (Jan 10, 2005)

I've noticed that my IBS-D is greatly diminished when I'm actively working out with weight and doing cardio. I think it helps to alleviate a great deal of the tension and stress that can bring on an attack.I have also noticed that on the rare occations (because of injury, work schedual changes, etc.)that if I stop working out my symptoms will be far worse. Right now I'm unable to go to the gym because I wrenched my knee something feirce a month ago. And wouldn't you know it, IBS-D with a vengance. So, I am looking forwad to heading back.I do wish more people would try to use exercise in relation to thier diets. I think it would help emensly.


----------



## bsr423 (Jan 12, 2005)

I have found the same thing with exercising. It seems to make it worse for me... If anyone has a medical reason why that might be the case, I would love to hear it.


----------



## sdunn (Jan 11, 2005)

I've read that *running* induces GI sympoms like D because the stomach is jostled around a great deal. I don't know about other exercises but I'd guess they're easier on the stomach.I just got back from a "destination marathon" where I had to drop out at mile 5 with an upset stomach--- this has been very frustrating but I guess on a positive side I'm really trying to clean up my diet, do yoga etc. so that doesn't happen again. Is anyone else still entering races??


----------



## JamesK (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi All,Thanks for sharing your experiences.tomboy, if you throw "runners dierrhea" into Google it will take you to a heap of sites related to this specifically.I investigated Runners-D as a possible cause, but after a few experiments I am pretty certain that this is not my probelm. As mentioned exercise seems to alleviate the D-symptoms (well at least while I am exercising).Oh well, I guess I'll have to keep investigating. It's a bit like a science project really! ;-)Take care all and good training,JamesK


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

i find gentle exercise helps my D as it can improve blood flow to the intestines







ab crunshes though after u had D maybe a bad idea, it put pressure on GI tho im no doctor just a simple biologist


----------



## Runningjude (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi I run a few times a week, lets just say I think it helps keep me regular! not that I need help in that department. My jogging partner often has a sudden urge as soon as we get back to my house and bounds up to the loo straight away.I find that the excitement/nerves kick in before I go and make a few trips with d, before setting out.


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

I replied before about swimming..and how I never have a problem.But, I have not taken aerobics or group classes because I am worried about accidents...like I always am.And- for those that replied about running/walking etc. don't you think we are still into thatconditioned "I won't be near a bathroom" thing?I know the above doesnt directly respond to the first post...but I can see how weight training and exercises where you strain (Valsalva I think it's called-especially when you are not breathing normally) could kind of push things along.Maybe making sure you breathe as normally as possible would help? Just a suggestion-and I think in weight training/lifting etc. they do teach that.My friends invite me to walk with them a lot, and I always decline..my husband, yes-because he knows what's up (ha), but I simply don't want to be put in a position to have to run into the bushes...or NOT have bushes!ah, this stupid disease!Jeanne


----------



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

Yes, I use to do sit ups and noticed an increase in my cramps/loose stools. I stopped doing them and also asked on this board...a few yrs back. The answer I got was that it wasn't uncommon for this problem to occur since doing sit ups or crunches causes your abdominal muscles to distend and those who are already sensitive can have more problems w/ diarrhea/cramps. I have since stopped the sit ups...


----------



## andrewbowie (Sep 30, 2004)

I also stopped sit ups, crunches etc., as they really cause trouble. What one can do, in my experience, is Pilates exercises on one's transverse abs, which achieve some of the same effect as crunches. They don't involve bending the intestine. Check out a Pilates book or ask a proper trainer. They are also good for core stability, which may even help with the IBS.


----------



## Faustus (Jul 5, 2004)

I wanted to put my two cents worth into the exercise conversation.I started yoga a few weeks ago. I was concerned about starting it because of my symptoms. On the other hand, I felt yoga might have some positives going for it. I don't know what seems to be helping my symptoms because i am doing so many things--meditation, hypnosis, acupuncture. But the symptoms--gas, pain--do not seem as bothersome. At least no gas during yoga and the yoga seems to be giving me some peacefulness.


----------



## alycat9947 (Feb 18, 2005)

YEs I do!!!! Twice I did the eliptical and had to rush to the bathroom because of d.


----------



## rarr (Nov 2, 2003)

wow...thank you all for the many replies! I've continued with the excercises...and still get D...not always tho'. I find it is so unfair b/c they tell us exercise is good and then it causes D...when can we win?! ugh..so frustrating sometimes!I definitely suggest pilates tho'...I have had no problems yet!thanks again!!


----------



## Nath (Jan 5, 1999)

Exercise is one of the only things that helps my me. If im having an attack, going for a jog helps more than any amount of immodium. Naturally Im now an exercise junkie


----------



## lisa_webby (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey tomboy, I find the same thing about running in particular, or kickboxing, or any type of exercise where there's a lot of bouncing up and down. But my friend who does NOT have IBS says that running has the same effect (D) on her.The best things for me are no-bouncing things, like stationary bike, exercise ball, or stairmaster.Faust - do you think acupuncture is helping your IBS? My doc recently recommended it, and I have my first appointment later this week. Needless to say I'm a little apprehensive about all the needles.







Feel free to PM me if you want!


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

I agree totally. everytime I try to boost by exercise and ride the exercise bike hard or do treadmill hard I really pay for it so its not worth it. P.S. people always think I'm nuts when I say that. Cept the people here


----------



## 19259 (Mar 30, 2005)

My D always flares up when I run. I feel great while I run but 1-2 hours afterwards I get very nauseated and the rest follows. Immodium fixes it. Does anyone take Immodium before exercise? Does anything work to prevent it. I just started having this problem eight months ago. Before that I ran marathons without any problems.


----------

